# Etroplus canarensis / Canara Pearlspot : Togetherness



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is my group of ten young Etroplus canarensis / Canara Pearlspots, a very rare and attractive little cichlid from India, doing what they like to do best ... swim about in a cluster. They are never far away from one another and seem very content in groups. There is little conspecific aggression, other than the odd little nip or nudge.They inherently appear to be quite shy but find security in their "strength in numbers" approach to life, at least as juveniles. Time will tell if this behavior carries into adulthood. I guarantee that when spawning, the pair will have no tolerance for the presence of others. After all, they are cichlids.


----------

